# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pričajmo o platnenim pelenama 3. dio

## inga

Anjice, pogledala sam rasprodaju i izabrala si nesto, ali kad sam se isla registrirati otkrila sam da na Stitch'n Stuff stranici nema Hrvatske. Kako onda narucujete s te stranice?

----------


## Amalthea

Ajmo nastaviti brbljanje ovdje.  :Raspa:

----------


## anjica

> Anjice, pogledala sam rasprodaju i izabrala si nesto, ali kad sam se isla registrirati otkrila sam da na Stitch'n Stuff stranici nema Hrvatske. Kako onda narucujete s te stranice?


ja sam stavila yugoslavia i onda sam im u napomenu napisala Hrvatska, očito baš ne ažuriraju države, Jugoslavija ipak ne postoji više

----------


## inga

A jesu li ti stigle pelene? Upravo me MM isplasio da to onda nije sigurno i da pelene mogu otici bilo kuda.  :?

----------


## anjica

> A jesu li ti stigle pelene? Upravo me MM isplasio da to onda nije sigurno i da pelene mogu otici bilo kuda.  :?


nisu mi stigle, tek sam ih prije 3 dana naručila, ali ne vjerujem da mogu otići bilo kuda

----------


## enela

> A jesu li ti stigle pelene? Upravo me MM isplasio da to onda nije sigurno i da pelene mogu otici bilo kuda.  :?


Meni su ME stigle. Isto nije bilo Hrvatske na popisu, izabrala sam najbliže, Austriju i u napomenu napisala da pošalju u Hrvatsku.

Isto je bilo na jednoj kanadskoj stranici, ali tam se plaća preko paypala i onda uzimaju podatke s paypala za slanje. Isto stiglo.

----------


## enela

Ajmo malo pričati o *swaddlebees* pelenama   :Smile:  

Nemam ih nešto puno, ali čini mi se da nisu svi modeli istih veličina. Npr. za L veličinu: najveće su ct, malo manje oct, a najmanje ocv. Ili se varam? Pocketice su mi isto kao ocv veličine.

----------


## inga

Hvala cure, odoh prenijeti MM.   :Smile:

----------


## Dolisa

Meni je teta s ME stranice (mislim da je Barb, nisam sigurna?) rekla da napisem bilo koju zemlju iz C zone, npr. Brazil, jer njima je to samo bitno da znaju izracunati iznos s(kršitelj koda)inga za nasu zonu. A onda u napomene napisati da je "ship to" adresa zapravo u Hrvatskoj. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

> A jesu li ti stigle pelene? Upravo me MM isplasio da to onda nije sigurno i da pelene mogu otici bilo kuda.  :?


a gle, neću sad ja tu biti zloguka sova, ali kad naručuješ preko neta uvijek postoji šansa "da pelene odu bilo kuda" odnosno, uvijek postoji određeni rizik da ti ne stignu. kao i općenito kad se bilo kaj šalje poštom.

ali nedaj se zato smesti,

naručiš, nadaš se najboljem i oduševiš se kad nađeš paketić u poštanskom sandučiću!   :Smile:

----------


## nelitza77

:Razz:  
he, he nisam mogla odljeti komentaru, pogotovo kad je "Svedjanka iznad mene"! Pisalo neki dan u novinama da se njima ovdje u Svedskoj godisnje izgubi 75 000 posiljaka! Za ne povjerovat! Tko zna koliko se kod nas izgubi...

----------


## may

cure, kome ono nije stigao SB sa outleta? imam neke nove SB pelenice sa outleta za prodati, pa da prvo ponudim dotičnoj  :Smile: 
danas smo prvi puta obukli roza FB pelenu, veličina M..super joj stoji i moći će ju još dugo nositi,a guza je tako mala u toj pelenici, pravi bombon...  :Wink: 
 :D  živjele FB

----------


## kailash

meni je stigao, ali ako želiš možeš meni ponuditi....  :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

> cure, kome ono nije stigao SB sa outleta? imam neke nove SB pelenice sa outleta za prodati, pa da prvo ponudim dotičnoj 
> danas smo prvi puta obukli roza FB pelenu, veličina M..super joj stoji i moći će ju još dugo nositi,a guza je tako mala u toj pelenici, pravi bombon... 
>  :D  živjele FB


May, meni ne stigoše SB. Imaš koju oct L?

----------


## Dia

meni nisu stigle   :Grin:

----------


## inga

Kuzim ja da se postom mogu pelenice uvijek zagubiti, samo je MM isplasilo to sto ce biti ako nema nase zemlje za izabrati. Ali, narucili smo dvije, on izabrao njezno roza, ja zelenu sa zivotinjama.   :Heart:  
Na kraju je lijepo pod s(kršitelj koda)ing address pisalo croatia, a jos sam i napomenu dodala pa se bas ni ne brinem. Samo treba docekati da stignu.
A swaddlebees, to su one pelenice sto izgledaju kao najmekse pelene ikad. Prelijepe su. Zasad su mi te najljepse od svih, jos samo da mi dopadnu saka pa da vidim jesu li zaista toliko meke.

----------


## may

imam OCT roza, veličina M, flis cover zeleni, mislim da je L (pogledam kasnije) i onu hemp poketicu,veličina L...
dogovorite se koja će...   :Grin:

----------


## kailash

OCT roza veličina M ako je drugi neće (prednost dajem ovima koji nisu dobili pošiljke)  :Smile:

----------


## may

kailash bravo za prednost, cure jel roza M ide kailash ili kojoj od vas 2 kojoj nisu stigle?
ajde odlučite se pa da mogu staviti na burzu ono što nećete...
usput, imam i jednu NOVU kushies ultra tj aio, žuta, vel 4-10 kg...
a i jedan novi cover koji sam kupila,ali s obzirom da mi imamo uglavnom onesize pelene, ne pokrije mi cijelu pelenu  :Sad:

----------


## Dia

may, hvala ti 
jedino bi nam pasala ova M al je trebicasto roza
nek se cure dogovore

----------


## may

onda SB ide Kailash, ako se slažete, hemp i kushies su otišle, ostaje jedino flis cover i cover..

----------


## Dolisa

*Enela*, kako si zadovoljna sa svojim Swaddlebees pelenama? Mislim na AIO, ako imas AIO
Pitam Enelu jer znam da ima bebu s buckastim nogama...   :Love: , ali ako bilo tko drugi zeli nesto prokomentirati...samo dajte!

Nekako sam bila pod dojmom da je to prefenomenalna pelenica, ali na Olivijinom testu nije dobila bas predivne komentare. A ja se bas naostrila da kupim nekoliko takvih svome Miskovicu!

----------


## may

ja nisam zadovoljna sa svojim SB AIO pelenama i sva sreća da sam ih kupila
rabljene jer nikada ne bih prežalila...
prvo, strašno su plitke, kao tanga gaćice naspram običnih gaćica  :Laughing: 
drugo, meni su maksimalno izdržale 2 sata,a o kakici ne moram ni govoriti...
ako te AIO zanimaju, predlažem ME aio, bumkins AIo i kushies AIO...

----------


## kailash

jučer smo prvi put stavili našu prekrasnu Lucy's Hope Chest AIO i stoji joj predivno i sve 5 ali nam je pustila za 2 sata....kakva su vaša iskustva s LHC? (bila sam ju popipala nakon sat i pol i još je bila suha...)

e da, moram pohvaliti Tots Bots cover...predobar mi je!!!!

i slažem se da je ZAKON za noć zeleni Racman, čak bolje od Popolini Ultrafix...

----------


## Olivija

*Dolisa* - da se nadovežem na bucmaste noge:
SB AIO - ja sam ih kupila s outleta. Materijal unutra je apsolutno prekrasan, a i kroj mi je super - nekako mom mišku bolje sjede niske pelene, no još uvijek puštaju... Dala sam im  neki rok da se materijal "izradi", i bolje je nego prvih nekoliko puta kada nisu ništa izdržale, ali nekako nije mi to to. 
Kushies Ultra su mi puno pouzdanije (duboki kroj), a BP prvi izbor - isto niski kroj.

----------


## anjica

Sb AIO i LHC AIO smo imale dva sata i nisu nam propustile,  AIO pelene i mijenjam nakon dva sata, a fitted+ cover svaka dva i pol do tri sata

----------


## inga

Kailash, koji tots bots cover je dobar, da li od flisa ili od pul-a? Ta dva su na stranici pahuljice. Ili mozda neki drugi?
Moram te sad ispitivati jer ste taman 2, 3 mjeseca ispred nas pa cu pratiti vasa iskustva   :Kiss:

----------


## enela

> *Enela*, kako si zadovoljna sa svojim Swaddlebees pelenama? Mislim na AIO, ako imas AIO
> Pitam Enelu jer znam da ima bebu s buckastim nogama...  , ali ako bilo tko drugi zeli nesto prokomentirati...samo dajte!
> 
> Nekako sam bila pod dojmom da je to prefenomenalna pelenica, ali na Olivijinom testu nije dobila bas predivne komentare. A ja se bas naostrila da kupim nekoliko takvih svome Miskovicu!


Nemam sb AIO pelenu. Ja sam dosta zadovoljna s Bumkins AIO pelenom. Inače, AIO pelenu stavljam samo zbog praktičnosti kad idem kod doktora, tak da nikad nije dugo u njima. Sad čekam Cuddlebuns AIO, pa ću vidjeti kakve su one...

----------


## anjica

> Sad čekam Cuddlebuns AIO, pa ću vidjeti kakve su one...


baš me zanimaju dojmovi  :Raspa:

----------


## coccinella

Evo jedne, čini mi se, zanimljive stranice.
Postoje obavijesti kada su neka sniženja na stranicama sa pelenama, a često piše i kod za voucher. 
Najsvježije vijesti su uvijek na vrhu.   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> jučer smo prvi put stavili našu prekrasnu Lucy's Hope Chest AIO


To je ona S veličina? Dobro joj stoji?

----------


## nelitza77

Sad sam dobila mail od ovih sa "Sticha" da za 4 pelenice i sapun (cca 50 $ vrijednosti) je s(kršitelj koda)ing 20 $ i to najjeftinija verzija, kao salju u dva paketa. To mi se cini kao fakat puno previse ili...?

----------


## kailash

> Kailash, koji tots bots cover je dobar, da li od flisa ili od pul-a? Ta dva su na stranici pahuljice. Ili mozda neki drugi?
> Moram te sad ispitivati jer ste taman 2, 3 mjeseca ispred nas pa cu pratiti vasa iskustva


tots bots PUL, imam onaj narančasti sa zvijezdicama, br. 1. zakon je.






> To je ona S veličina? Dobro joj stoji?


stoji joj k'o salivena. preslatko....

----------


## kailash

htjela sam vas pitati i za tots bots pelene. meni je kroj super, sve 5 ali dosta su tanke pa razmišljam naručiti njihove uloške dodatne, ima li ih tko i kakvi su???

----------


## Dolisa

Hvala cure...dakle, narucit cu ipak ME AIO, a trazila sam i Kushies, pa ili nema nase velicine, ili ne salju medjunarodno...

*Gdje ste vi kupovale svoje Kushies AIO pelene?*

Jedina vrsta pelena koje kupujem su AIO pelene, jer skupljam pomalo zalihu za jaslice. Fitted nam je manje-vise sve sasila baka.

Samo nekako sam htjela neku pelenu koja nije bijela...izgleda da je bolje i bijelo nego da mi propusta. Gledala sam i bumGenius! AIO pelene, ali mi nesto sumnjiva niska cijena...moze biti da je radi cicka. Jos cu to morat malo prostudirati. 

A sada ekskjuzmi, idem malo peglat karticu...  :Wink:

----------


## coccinella

> *Gdje ste vi kupovale svoje Kushies AIO pelene?*



Ovdje.  8)

----------


## vimmerby

> jučer smo prvi put stavili našu prekrasnu Lucy's Hope Chest AIO i stoji joj predivno i sve 5 ali nam je pustila za 2 sata....kakva su vaša iskustva s LHC? (bila sam ju popipala nakon sat i pol i još je bila suha...)


ja sam si baš mislila kak' moram napisati da mi je LHC AIO totalni favorit. 

zadnji put ju je, igrom slučaja, imal čak 3 sata, bila je puna i prepuna kad sam mu ju skinula i nije propustila ni kapljicu!

odlična mu je i kaj se tiče kroja - to je jedina pelena od koje, kad mu ju skinem nema ni jedan jedini, i najmanji "otisak" na koži!

e sad, kad sam to tu tak lijepo napisala očekujem propuštanje sve u 16!   :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> To je ona S veličina? Dobro joj stoji?
> 			
> 		
> 
> stoji joj k'o salivena. preslatko....


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jelka

Samo jedno kratko, blesavo pitanje. Konačno sam oprala moje hm pelene bez detergenta, jer su počele smrditi, pa ću još jednom. Da li da ih osušim pa operem ili mogu samo okrenuti još jedan program pranja?

----------


## thalia

> Samo jedno kratko, blesavo pitanje. Konačno sam oprala moje hm pelene bez detergenta, jer su počele smrditi, pa ću još jednom. Da li da ih osušim pa operem ili mogu samo okrenuti još jedan program pranja?


Samo operi opet

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo jedno kratko, blesavo pitanje. Konačno sam oprala moje hm pelene bez detergenta, jer su počele smrditi, pa ću još jednom. Da li da ih osušim pa operem ili mogu samo okrenuti još jedan program pranja?
> 
> 
> Samo operi opet


Poslije ću ih odfurati frendici koja ima sušilicu. Jel i tamo da ih prvo operem, ili nema potrebe?

----------


## thalia

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Jelka prvotno napisa
> ...


ovisi koliko se deterdženta nakupilo. ako možeš, daj samo ispiranje i osuši.

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  thalia prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa sigurno dosta. Netko mi je rekao da je dovoljna žlica det. za pranje, a ja stavljala puuuno više. Hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## enela

> htjela sam vas pitati i za tots bots pelene. meni je kroj super, sve 5 ali dosta su tanke pa razmišljam naručiti njihove uloške dodatne, ima li ih tko i kakvi su???


Tanki ko i pelena   :Sad:

----------


## nelitza77

ajmo curke, ko je jos peglao karticu u "Stitch n stuff"? Anjice? kolko vas je dosla postarina?
kvotam se:



> Sad sam dobila mail od ovih sa "Sticha" da za 4 pelenice i sapun (cca 50 $ vrijednosti) je s(kršitelj koda)ing 20 $ i to najjeftinija verzija, kao salju u dva paketa. To mi se cini kao fakat puno previse ili...?


i sad ozbiljno razmisljam da ponistim narudzbu i lijepo kupim pelenice kod Ive M. Ne znam jel ju mogu ponistit?

----------


## kailash

> ajmo curke, ko je jos peglao karticu u "Stitch n stuff"? Anjice? kolko vas je dosla postarina?
> kvotam se:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sad sam dobila mail od ovih sa "Sticha" da za 4 pelenice i sapun (cca 50 $ vrijednosti) je s(kršitelj koda)ing 20 $ i to najjeftinija verzija, kao salju u dva paketa. To mi se cini kao fakat puno previse ili...?
> 			
> ...


pošalji im mail i poništi narudžbu

----------


## Snowflake

> htjela sam vas pitati i za tots bots pelene. meni je kroj super, sve 5 ali dosta su tanke pa razmišljam naručiti njihove uloške dodatne, ima li ih tko i kakvi su???


Da probam malo pojasniti ove pelene.
Tots Bots Bamboozles pelene zaista i jesu tanke, no to ne znači da im je smanjena moć upijanja u odnosu na druge fitted pelene. Zbog svojstva bambusa, materijala od kojega su načinjene, da ima moć upijanja čak 60% veću od pamučnih vlakana, ove pelene niti ne moraju biti deblje da bi se postigao zadovoljavajući efekt. Da bi pelena dosegla svoj maksimum upijanja, potrebno ju je desetak puta oprati.
Što se tiče dodatnih umetaka, oni su uvijek dobrodošli jer mogu samo dodatno povećati kapacitet upijanja.

----------


## anjica

> ajmo curke, ko je jos peglao karticu u "Stitch n stuff"? Anjice? kolko vas je dosla postarina?
> kvotam se:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Sad sam dobila mail od ovih sa "Sticha" da za 4 pelenice i sapun (cca 50 $ vrijednosti) je s(kršitelj koda)ing 20 $ i to najjeftinija verzija, kao salju u dva paketa. To mi se cini kao fakat puno previse ili...?
> 			
> ...


nelitza meni je s(kršitelj koda)ing za tri pelene ispao 7 $

----------


## vimmerby

Nelitza, možda ti je i sapun osjetno otežao pošiljku...

----------


## Posa

Da se i ja uključima sa svojim iskustvima. Meni su najbolje pocketice! Imam par FB i mogu stat i do tri sata ( više nisam probala ) da mi nikad ne propuste, a koža suha! Sad sam dobila jednu HH. Zasad dobro radi svoj posao. U iščekivanju sam Rumsterice i BP ( valjda će doć drugi tjedan  :D ) i su mi prve AIO, pa cemo vidit. U babyshopu sam nasla i umetke od flisa za stavljat u fitted jer sam oduševljena sa flisom i njegovom stay dry mogučnošću. Valjda će funkcionirat!

----------


## Lutonjica

pa pelena je indisposables  :Wink:   , a zaštitne gaćice su mother ease.
imaš ih oboje na mojim fotkama ( http://public.fotki.com/Lutonjica/margeipelene/ )

----------


## Ana :-)

Sad si me navukla da narčim te zaštitne gaće (a teško mene navući  :Laughing:  )

Btw.Margita je prekrasna   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa to su ti najhvaljenije gaće na forumu   :Wink:  , nema bolje opcije za noćnu pelenu

----------


## Dia

[code]nema bolje opcije za noćnu pelenu[/code]

ima   :Wink:   popolini popowrap

----------

